# Cartridge pen - when to install



## mwhatch (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all,

When you assemble a cartridge style pen, do you put the cartridge in then or wait  until it goes into use. I was wondering if the ink will dry and clog the nib. As you may guess, I am new to the world of Pen Turning.

Thanks

Morton


----------



## paintspill (Mar 11, 2012)

normally you would let the buyer of the pen load their own pen. it could dry out. but rules are meant to be broken. i made three fountain pens for a friend to give as christmas presents, i filled them all so they could all try them christmas morning. other than that i carry a fountain pen as my daily writer so any one interested could try it to get a feel for it.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just slide the 'cartridge' into the pen, not attaching it to the feed....mostly cause I'd loose it somewhere!  I let the customer attach it.  YMMV







Scott


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 11, 2012)

Scott has a good point. Keep the cartridge loose in the barrel. That also makes for a great demonstration on how their new pen works! It can be installed right there in front of them and you'll know that they're aware of how things work.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 11, 2012)

just place it loose in the barrel. do not engage in feed.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

First, take the cartridge that comes with your component set put it in your throwing hand and aim for your garbage can, then just to make sure your feed and nib are lined up properly install an upgrade cartridge to test the flow and nib. If all's well then uninstall and flush the feed and nib with tepid water cleaning it completely. You now can put one loose inside the barrel or however you want to keep them before selling.
BTW where in OK are you?


----------



## mwhatch (Mar 11, 2012)

I am in Owasso. Could you point me to an upgrade cartridge. That is if you can find the time when all those orders start rolling in from the magazine. That must really be exciting.

Morton


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

PM sent....





mwhatch said:


> I am in Owasso. Could you point me to an upgrade cartridge. That is if you can find the time when all those orders start rolling in from the magazine. That must really be exciting.
> 
> Morton


----------

